# Puce Keach Baltimore Torpedo Soda



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2010)

I had to make a few payments over the summer to get this one, but it was well worth it. I will get some daylight shots tomorrow. 

 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 5, 2010)

Those things are so flippin' cool. Can't wait to see the color in stronger light. Gorgeous!


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2010)

I can only dream of such a bottle from my area, great get Chris...


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2010)

Lord, have mercy, that's purty.


----------



## div2roty (Aug 5, 2010)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potstone (Aug 5, 2010)

That is an exceptional Torpedo!!! Congratulations.
 Greg


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 5, 2010)

That is a lovely bottle!![]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone here are a couple better pictures.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2010)

3 keaches


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are all 6 of the Keach torpedoes I have.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing bottles. I hope you have your collection insured.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweet!  That's the stuff of dreams my friend!!


----------



## idigjars (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are all fantastic looking bottles Chris.  Congratulations on your newest example.  Paul


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are beautiful.  They are works of art..no matter what the art world might say.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2010)

They don't get much sweeter than that one, Chris. Excellent bottle, and a beautiful addition to your color run.  ~Jim


----------



## Bixby Bill (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW! I wish the Connecticut sodas could have even half the colors that those Batimore ones do! That`s a super run of colors on those, are there any other colors that you know of other than these? Thanks for sharing them with us! Now only if I could find some Bixbys in a couple of those colors![8|]


----------



## cookie (Aug 5, 2010)

stunning....


----------



## bombboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are sweet !!!! Awesome colors, especially the puce.

 Mark


----------



## waskey (Aug 5, 2010)

The Keach Torpedo bottles are just amazing in themselves, not to mention the nice variety of colors they come in. I just can't afford those early Baltimore soda bottles so I guess ill stick to collecting the Baltimore 1880s-90s steamers [&:]. Nice Addition.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill,     Right now I know of about 5 more of these in collections that are in shades of topaz and puce that are different from the two I have. And I have a broken Aqua example that I dug years ago. Iâ€™ve never seen one in a shade of olive or citron. But was told about an olive example by a collector that said he owned one years ago. And Iâ€™d bet there are a few more colors out there that Iâ€™ve not herd about or seen. I would bet you could easily get 15 different colors of this bottle.

 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Chris,
 Do you have any theories on why there is so much diversity in color? They must have been trying for this effect (I would think) unless some of it could be attributed to varying cooling times or something like that. Do you think they just blew one of these every time they mixed up a different batch of glass in color? Was Keach known for colored glass in other bottles????


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob,

 I am not sure why these come in so many colors. My theory is that these were hard to make because they are smooth base but made during the pontil era. P.R. Keach is listed for only a few years as a mineral water manufacturer in the late 1840s. The only bottles known of his are these torpedoes. But I think because these were slow to produce that the glass works may have gave a discount on the price if the bottles didn't have to be color specific. This way the glass house would be free to use up any left over glass in a batch after filling a color specific order. 

 Not just Keach but all the Baltimore torpedo sodas seem to come in an array of nice colors rather then just green even unembossed examples. As well as many of the Washington DC torpedoes these also turn up in the Baltimore colors as they were likely blown here. 

 Many of the Baltimore squats also come in a range of colors but usually just shades of green or olive. However there are a few exceptions the F & L Schaum porters come in all the colors from aqua to puce.

 Chris


----------



## luckiest (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to someday go to Baltimore and dig a torpedo of any color, the lip of these bottles kills me every time.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughtful (and knowledgeable) answer.1840s is just amazing. As far as I know, there are NO bottles from Wisconsin that are that old. I'm guessing we had settlers and indians but as of yet, no bottler (with enough market share) to bottle anything. Your torpedos are some of the coolest and most unique pieces of glass out there.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice run on color Chris,How do you display these at home?I always thought I could make a plexiglass holder for the round bottom bottles in my collection.Take two peices of plexiglass cut out half moon concave areas on each,run a treadle stabilizer bar between the two depending on the length needed and vola you have a horizontal bottle stand.Using a larger piece on one side you could make a 45 degree holder.By the way I sent you an email and I did post the pictures of the light purple Amelung flask in the thread  in the historic glass bottles website section.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stunning bottle, Chris!  Worth saving up for!   Keep me in mind if you have any duplicate porters (3 piece or dip mold) that you are interested in selling.


----------



## phil44 (Aug 6, 2010)

Reminds me of a candy store!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 6, 2010)

Killer Bottle Chris. Thanks for showing it as well as the others. I must confess I have alot of you bottle pics saved and I just added some more.[]


----------

